

Safari Push Notifications - azsromej
https://developer.apple.com/notifications/safari-push-notifications/

======
gaius
Before adding new features, can you make it so my Safari, when one page gets
stuck, doesn't need to force-reload _all_ pages? Because that's just weird.

~~~
Sevores
Safari in Mavericks is process-per-tab so that will be fixed.

------
thurn
This seems like a useful feature. Any chance of an open standards process
bringing this kind of functionality to browsers with more market share?

